# New Army PRes Recruiting Process



## RocketRichard (18 Feb 2017)

Greetings:

Colleagues in recruiting in 36 CBG, curious as to how the experience is going in regards to handover of recruiting to the brigade and units. 41 CBG will be doing the change soon and I want to find out challenges in advance in order to sort out best practice. Feel free to PM me if you would prefer not to discuss here.

Cheers,
RR


----------



## Brasidas (31 Mar 2017)

After searching for any other relevant threads, I'm also interested.

As much as I've been able to gather, there appear to be unit recruiters who will be acting as their own file managers. A file manager at brigade-level will then deal with any bumps that the unit recruiter/file manager might not know how to deal with.

There's abbreviated training available, for which the new folks taking it do not get standard qualifications (eg. a brigade file manager trained while on contract to 41 CBG will not have the qualifications to do a file manager at CFRC).

If anybody's been through this and can share something about how it's shaking out, I'd love to hear about it here or by PM.


----------



## RocketRichard (1 Apr 2017)

Brasidas said:
			
		

> After searching for any other relevant threads, I'm also interested.
> 
> As much as I've been able to gather, there appear to be unit recruiters who will be acting as their own file managers. A file manager at brigade-level will then deal with any bumps that the unit recruiter/file manager might not know how to deal with.
> 
> ...


The new recruiting process for the PRes Army starts tomorrow in 41 Brigade. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brasidas (1 Apr 2017)

RocketRichard said:
			
		

> The new recruiting process for the PRes Army starts tomorrow in 41 Brigade.



Looks like position start dates are early June here.

GL, and let us know how it works out.


----------



## da1root (3 Apr 2017)

Brasidas said:
			
		

> There's abbreviated training available, for which the new folks taking it do not get standard qualifications (eg. a brigade file manager trained while on contract to 41 CBG will not have the qualifications to do a file manager at CFRC).



That is true for any of the Recruiting Courses (File Manager or Recruiter), you guys get the same course but an abbreviated OJT as Reserve positions don't see the same items as a Regular Force position (or Reservists working within a CFRC).  Only reason I know this is because I'm a PRes member but in a position where I do RegF recruiting so I had to do the 6 month OJT package.  Just finished my qualification back in December.


----------

